# Sea World Ticket Discount ?? Anything Valid besides BE A KID?



## doubledutchtracy

I am thinking about buying my tickets now for March at the Be a kid price they have going - but I was hoping to get the extra 20% off like some of the other people on the board did.  The Pepsi code does not appear to be working, and I don't have one of those Southwest cards...anyone know of any other promotion code that would work on the site?


----------



## U2_rocks!

Sign up for a Southwest card - it's free, and you DON'T have to fly Southwest. I got the pepsi code to work earlier this week - 2 adults and 3 kids were cheaper with that than doing all 5 of us at the kid rate.

Edited for typos!


----------



## Livin'4Disney

Also, I have researched and if you have a citibank card or american express, they offer reward redemptions for child and adult passes to sea world.
Citibank - 6500 points for 1 child pass, 8000 for adult pass
American Express - 6500 child, 7500 adult


----------



## lpbm4

Oooh, thanks for this post.  I just tried the pepsi code now and it didn't work.    I'll try it through Southwest.

Just tried it through Southwest...how did you enter the Pepsi code?  Didn't work for me.


----------



## U2_rocks!

lpbm4 said:
			
		

> Oooh, thanks for this post.  I just tried the pepsi code now and it didn't work.    I'll try it through Southwest.
> 
> Just tried it through Southwest...how did you enter the Pepsi code?  Didn't work for me.



I forgot to mention that the Southwest thing only works at the gate. You go to Southwest's site and sign up for their rewards card. Then you show that card at the gate when you buy your tickets and get 20% off. 20% off the gate price is slightly more than the kids' price for adults (I think), but less than the kids' price for kids (b/c you get 20% off the kids' prices too). So if you have at least 2 kids it works out great (if you have 1 kid you might as well do the kids' price deal).

However, if you like the security of having your tickets in advance, go for the kids' price deal - the cost difference isn't that significant (maybe $15 - 20?). The Southwest deal is perfect for those who aren't sure they will do Seaworld yet. For those people, get the Southwest card just in case (it is FREE), take it with you, and that way you will get great prices if you do decide to do Seaworld.


----------



## lpbm4

Thanks U2!  My friend bought me the 1hr dolphin nursery tour for our trip, so I know we're definitely going.  Maybe I'll just buy them online before I lose *THIS* deal.


----------



## U2_rocks!

lpbm4 said:
			
		

> Thanks U2!  My friend bought me the 1hr dolphin nursery tour for our trip, so I know we're definitely going.  Maybe I'll just buy them online before I lose *THIS* deal.



Good idea! I got the Pepsi deal just a few days ago and now it's not working for people, so you never know when things will change!


----------



## Squidster

Does anyone know if you get the extra day free admission if you use the Southwest 20% discount?


----------



## Quinny

I was so psyched to sign up for the Southwest card but there is now a $59 annual fee! Does anyone know something I don't--I'm guessing that the first posts are old and the fee may be new.


----------



## pascal

Squidster said:


> Does anyone know if you get the extra day free admission if you use the Southwest 20% discount?




I have also a promocode, and it works.
You will get 20% off
If anyone would like to have it, let me know.

Last year i Used PEPSI but this code is not working anymore.
I tought U can use the tickets for 1 week.
We went back for two times extra.
Just to feed the Dolphins, my DD loved it.


Pascal


----------



## Cara

I would really love to have the promotional code, if you could send me a pm.

Thanks!


----------



## stephensmum

Pascal I would love the code but I am new and don't know what a pm is. can you help?


----------



## pascal

stephensmum said:


> Pascal I would love the code but I am new and don't know what a pm is. can you help?



Hi you have choosen, that you will not recieve email.
If you change that in your personal settings, i can send you the code.

The code works, you will get 20% of ticket price.

I booked the seaworld ticketa koppleof months agoo,but i canceled the tickets yesterday.

We are going to visit Discovery Cove in May


Pascal


----------



## mygr8kdz

We used the Southwest discount at the gate and were able to get the 2nd day free (within 14 days of first use - not the same as last year where you get 6 add'l days free, but one day more would have been fine).

Also, this is referring to the Southwest Rapid Rewards card.  The poster mentioning the $59 annual fee must be referring to the Southwest Visa - totally different.  Rapid REwards is like a frequent flyer card.  Just sign up on their website, and show the card at the gate - no problem.


----------



## Quinny

Yes-I was referring to the Visa! I have since found the rapids rewards card. Thanks!!


----------



## djb2002

I see the 'PEPSI' code is no longer valid.

Does anyone have any other valid codes ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## travelbug24

I applied for Rapid Rewards.  Is there an expiration date for this deal?  We are going late August, 2007.


----------



## pascal

travelbug24 said:


> I applied for Rapid Rewards.  Is there an expiration date for this deal?  We are going late August, 2007.



lowes


----------



## stephensmum

Thanks for reply Pascal, unfortunately, I can't find my personal settings.  I have changed everything in profile to yes, but worried I may have made a mistake  (will get dh to check). We go 26 May to 9 June.


----------



## pascal

stephensmum said:


> Thanks for reply Pascal, unfortunately, I can't find my personal settings.  I have changed everything in profile to yes, but worried I may have made a mistake  (will get dh to check). We go 26 May to 9 June.




do you have the code,otherwise look in the topic.
you will find him.

Pascal


----------



## stephensmum

Thanks Pascal


----------



## samiandsky

I'd like the 20% off code if you'd be willing to give it to me..... THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## pascal

samiandsky said:


> I'd like the 20% off code if you'd be willing to give it to me..... THANK YOU!!!!



You can find it in this topic.

Regards,
Pascal


----------



## cigar95

On our recent trip, my Rapid Rewards card got us in for $39.95 each, plus tax. That's much better than 20% off - a pleasant surprise.

At that rate, we were still eligible for the second day free promotion. But the upgrade to "Fun Card" would not have been free - would have to pay the difference between my discount and the one day, full-price admission.


----------



## Tank

Thanks, Pascal
Just bought tickets moments ago, saved $25 over the be a kid price for family of 4


----------



## Parkers_girl

We are going to SW this Friday and I signed up for the airline reward thing. I printed out the page with a small card on it. Do I cut that out and use that? Or am I supposed to have a formal card????? TIA!!


----------



## nin8jc

you just use the one you printed out.


----------



## jankp

As I read the above posts, I just sign up for Southwest's Rapid Rewards and print the member card, and I can save 20% off  Sea World admission prices?  

I could not find any info about this on either Sea World or Southwest's sites, so I want to be sure I am reading the post info correctly.

1- Does this apply to Sea World San Diego
2-Is it valid through March 2007 ( when we are taking our trip)

Thank you, fellow posters!

Jan


----------



## jankp

nm


----------



## caty_mora

Hello pascal.

I would like to have this promo code, I am going to sea world on june., and want to get my tickets very cheap.

Thanks and regards,

Catalina


----------



## caty_mora

my mail is cmorales@celsa.com.co


----------



## jcksrobbins

Would someone mind emailing me the promo code for the Sea World tickets? We are going in July and would love to save a little money over the kid rate that is being promo'd now.

Thanks!


----------



## rpbert1

We where planning on being at SW prob 3 or 4 times when we go in July.
I just bought the Funcard  tickets so we can go as often as we want and not tied to going back within the week,


----------



## nursetanya1973

I was trying to find a code that works, as well.  Could someone PM me if you have one that is valid?  Thanks, either way.

Tanya


----------



## Dopey's twin Dippy

HI SORRY if this is a double post, but has anyone been to the sea world in texas. i am just booking me and dh for middle of april to go to killeen texas, and fort hood, texas. my dd and grandson and son in law are there. he is in the army. the baby will be 1 in april...........yeah.........we have not seen them since xmas. so we thought we might go. if its a far drive we may try to book a hotel, im not sure what is around there or availability. we have been a few times to sw in fla. and we love it. i suppose it will be just as crowded ? but any info i would appreciate..  thanks..........


----------



## jeansm

Could I also have the code. I'm going with my son to orlando sea world in May.



pascal said:


> do you have the code,otherwise look in the topic.
> you will find him.
> 
> Pascal





caty_mora said:


> Hello pascal.
> 
> I would like to have this promo code, I am going to sea world on june., and want to get my tickets very cheap.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Catalina





pascal said:


> You can find it in this topic.
> 
> Regards,
> Pascal


----------



## jcksrobbins

Pretty please can someone email me with Sea World code? I would be go greatful. Thank you.


----------



## Puffy2

Also looking for code. Please PM me if one is available. Greatly appreciated. 

Also, can you use a code on top of the "kids" promotion?


----------



## It'sMe

I did notice that it would be better to buy a Fun Pass for the childrens tickets as it is the same price as the promotional tickets, however, you can come back to the park for free for a whole year, not just a second day free.


----------



## DJT

I would also like the code if someone would e-mail me.  TIA


----------



## gw_lit

I really haven't heard of any SeaWorld codes floating around lately.  There used to be a "Pepsi" code, but that one isn't valid anymore.

You can get a 20% discount at the gate for up to 4 admissions for each Southwest Airlines Rapid Rewards card that you show.


----------



## renniks

Hi,
Is the rapid rewards cards a credit card perk through SW???  I can't find any other reward card on their site.

TIA


----------



## gw_lit

renniks said:


> Hi,
> Is the rapid rewards cards a credit card perk through SW???  I can't find any other reward card on their site.
> 
> TIA



Rapid Rewards is Southwest's frequent flyer club.  Information can be found on their website here: http://www.southwest.com/rapid_rewards/?ref=rr_fgn


----------



## avcchichester

ok, I have a question, if you use a promo code, do they ever check at the gate to see if you actually work for that company the code came from???????  Don't want to purchase them and get there and be questioned, and lose my money.  Thanks


----------



## ZPT1022

If you want to get these discounts do you need to order in advance or can you do them the day you are there?  Also, if we're thinking we want to go two or possibly three days, first off, is there enough to do there for that many days with three kids?  I think so, but the last time I was there was in 1999 and it was just me and DH then.  Second, would we be best off buying an AP or just the multi day ticket?  Thanks!


----------



## jeni16

I'm also interested in knowing if there is a discount code besides the adult ticket for the children's price or the Southwest Rapid Rewards Card.  I've looked through alot of these treads & haven't seen one elsewhere but, I could have easily missed it, this site is a wealth of information.  We are going to WDW in June & want to go to SeaWorld also.  Would love any type of discount since we will already be paying for 5-Day WDW Park-Hopper tickets.


----------



## kakleckner@verizon.n

I have also a promocode, and it works.
You will get 20% off
If anyone would like to have it, let me know.

Pascal

If the code still works, I'd love it please.  We are going in April.
Thanks, Kim


----------



## DJT

Hi Pascal,

I'd like to have that code.  Thanks.

Donna


----------



## ZPT1022

If someone doesn't mind PMing me the code, I'd love to have it.  Thanks!


----------



## htw

I would like the code as well, please.


----------



## princessraygen

We are going in April, and  I would love the code, too, if someone is still giving it out.

TIA

allyson


----------



## stephensmum

If you use the 20% off code, do you still get 2nd day free?  I can't see where it says this.
Sharon


----------



## rapunzal

Can  I have tohe code too?  Thanks


----------



## htw

I spoke to someone in the San Antonio office yesterday and you can't use both there, but I don't know if it is the same for Orlando.  She said that the get the second day free promotion was the better one to use.


----------



## stephensmum

Thanks htw.  We want to go twice so will get 2nd day free promotion.
Sharon


----------



## VBmom

We are going in December - if any has a promo code - that would be great.  THANKS


----------



## Tinkermum

Hi,

I would love that 20% off code.

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## bafan

I would appreciate if I could get that code too.....


----------



## ChisJo

OOOH - I would love the code too....does anyone know if this works for BG as well?


----------



## jcksrobbins

Has anyone who posted here asking for the code actually received it? Just curious - I posted a couple of times hoping to get it and haven't heard anything. If anyone has a code for a discount I would sure appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## htw

Yes, I did receive a pm - thanks by the way!!  Look back through this thread and you will see two codes.  They are listed here.  That might be why you didn't get a pm.


----------



## jcksrobbins

Thanks rainy-daze for the PM. I really did look through every post and didn't see the actual code posted. I appreciate the PM though. I will be purchasing our tickets sometime this next week so this will really help.


----------



## Tinkermum

Hi, I think I must be really stupid! I've read the thread over and over, but can't find any code except "PEPSI" which is expired. Please could someone PM me with the code?

Thanks

Karen


----------



## VBmom

htw

could you pm me the sea world promo codes.  thanks


----------



## kmccoy

Does anyone know if you use the above mentioned code, do they check at the gate to see if you are actually employed by the company?  Also, will you still be eligible for the 2nd day free?
Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Babe the Blue Ox

Look back through the thread.  Pascal gave the discount code on 2-4-07.

This code is now worth 30% off if tickets are purchased before April 30.  The tickets are good throughout 2007.

I called Sea World to see if the 2nd day free promo applied to discount tickets as my employer offers a discount code.  I was told that any single day admission qualifies for 2nd day free no matter what the purchase price is.  You must get the ticket validated for a return day before leaving the park.

I wasn't bold enough to ask if you could use a code from another employer though.


----------



## Maddie2

I just went on the Sea World website to order tickets -- and there was not a place for a promo code anywhere throughout the checkout process.  ???


----------



## stephensmum

Maddie2, you put the code in before you go to checkout. It's listed promo code on the left hand side, click on this.
Sharon


----------



## stephensmum

Maddie2, sorry it's changed, it now appears on first page, top right hand side, click on this & follow.
Sharon


----------



## Maddie2

Thanks for the info.  Does anyone know if they check employee i.d. when you enter the park -- to see if the discount you used is really your employer?  Not sure if I should use the code or not -- has anyone else?  Thanks.


----------



## zambodi

I'm also trying to plan a vacation to Sea World, and would very much appreciate if someone could PM me a promo code.  Thanks!!!

-Zam


----------



## Tigger73

Same here, please forward the applicable promo code. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stephensmum

Pascal gives the promo code in this thread on 02/04/2007.


----------



## princessraygen

Maddie2 said:


> Thanks for the info.  Does anyone know if they check employee i.d. when you enter the park -- to see if the discount you used is really your employer?  Not sure if I should use the code or not -- has anyone else?  Thanks.






I would like to know this also.

allyson


----------



## Tinkermum

Many thanks to Pascal for posting the code and Babe the Blue Ox for pointing me in the right direction!

Karen


----------



## Winston1204

I know someone who bought this type of ticket with the lowes code and went there yesterday....said they didn't have to show proof they work for lowes or anything like that! He said they just scan the barcode and that's it!! So now I'm happy, because I will definitely be buying my tickets with this promo code!!! ,

I think the code is supposed to be just for lowes employees, family members and friends of those employees....but that would be anyone...so I feel like that's why they don't check!!

Just wanted to let you guys know that we have at least 1 confirmation that we don't have to show lowes ids!!


----------



## stephensmum

Thanks Winston1204 I was wondering about that too. Do you know if they got the second day free?
Sharon


----------



## zambodi

Thing I haven't figured out is how to even register using the code.  I tried it in the SW promo box, but it said it was invalid, not sure where it should be used.  Any help would be awesome!.
-mhz


----------



## zambodi

Nevermind, sorry.. Just figured it out.  You have to go straight to the promo code section, not a location first.

Thanks,
mhz


----------



## pascal

stephensmum said:


> Thanks Winston1204 I was wondering about that too. Do you know if they got the second day free?
> Sharon



Yes there is a second day for free ( i tought that you can use it for 5 days), but then you have to change your E-ticket into a regular one.
You can do that at the entrance.
You will get a new ticket with a picture on it.

Pascal


----------



## stephensmum

Thanks Pascal, for the code as well, not used it yet as printer not working, hope to sort it in next few days. What a great saving.
Sharon


----------



## Blondiex46

thanks for the info.


----------



## buy24me

Someone posted this on this same thread a few months ago but it mentioned that you can get 6,500 or 8,500 bonus miles if you use your citibank card?  Does anyone know anything about this or tried it?
Also, can you use the Lowes discount code as well as the southwest rapid rewards code once you get there?   I take it not since you would have to order the tickets online and have it paid for already.  I am going to Orlando in May and would love to purchase my tickets asap.  If anyone can answer my questions, I would really appreciate it!  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hillbeans

I can confirm that we used our tickets that I bought a few weeks ago with the Lowe's code and they worked fine.

We did not trade them in for 2nd day tickets because we went there on our last full day, but i'm sure it would not be a problem.


----------



## Kim&Chris

Do you think this "2nd day for free" deal will run 'til the end of the year?  My sister is looking to buy these tix now (using Lowes code), but with my family's luck, it will end before she goes to Sea World in December!


----------



## Photosg

Hi ,
   either I am exhibiting extreme dense behaviour or cannot follow this thread, I am looking to go over to Florida and pay a visit to Discovery Cove in August 2007 and can't seem to get the codes to offer any discounts...could someone mail me the codes/method of getting the discounts

many thanks

Photos


----------



## Katies Dad

Just gone into the SeaWorld site and the code works fine, thank you so much.

However, it says `ticket valied for single day admission during 2007` has anyone definately used it on a second visit.

Thanks


----------



## Photosg

Katies Dad said:


> Just gone into the SeaWorld site and the code works fine, thank you so much.
> 
> However, it says `ticket valied for single day admission during 2007` has anyone definately used it on a second visit.
> 
> Thanks



so are we saying it works for Seaworld but not Discovery Cove ? or have I lost the plot and gone off at a tangent ....help !

Photos


----------



## ellie&mattys mom

I am wondering if it is good for a 2nd day also!

thanks!


----------



## gw_lit

Photosg said:


> Hi ,
> either I am exhibiting extreme dense behaviour or cannot follow this thread, I am looking to go over to Florida and pay a visit to Discovery Cove in August 2007 and can't seem to get the codes to offer any discounts...could someone mail me the codes/method of getting the discounts
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Photos



This thread has been about SeaWorld discounts.  I believe there's a separate thread in regarding DC discounts.


----------



## princessraygen

I just got back TODAY from Seaworld.  The Lowes code worked perfectly and not only will it get you back the 2nd day free, it will get you in the rest of the year with no extra charge.  We planned to go back the 2nd day, but we got the ticket so that we can go back until the end of December and ended up going the 3rd day too!!!!  

THANKS, Pascal, so much for the code.  We had a GREAT time.

allyson


----------



## DisneyTabby

This sounds great ! We're going in May. Do you mean that if we go the one day and we go back in August or October we can get in for free with this Lowes promo? How do we do this? This is awesome


----------



## princessraygen

We took our e-ticket to guest services and I asked how much to upgrade to the ticket for the rest of the year.  She said no cost and gave us regular ticket sized tickets with our names on them.

I hope to go back within the year also.

allyson


----------



## MkyMous

pascal said:


> Hi you have choosen, that you will not recieve email.
> If you change that in your personal settings, i can send you the code.
> 
> The code works, you will get 20% of ticket price.
> 
> I booked the seaworld ticketa koppleof months agoo,but i canceled the tickets yesterday.
> 
> We are going to visit Discovery Cove in May
> 
> 
> Pascal



PasCal,
My Family and I are going for Memorial Day.  Would love the code if you could send it.

thanks


----------



## MkyMous

Hillbeans said:


> I can confirm that we used our tickets that I bought a few weeks ago with the Lowe's code and they worked fine.
> 
> We did not trade them in for 2nd day tickets because we went there on our last full day, but i'm sure it would not be a problem.



Could you send me the Lowes Code.  Going with Family over Memorial Day.  Thanks


----------



## DisneyTabby

Just put in the word Lowes for a promo code.


----------



## brauergirls

Just a question regarding the promo code. When you go to Seaworld the 1st day, do you still need to go to a guest relations for a upgrade for a 2nd day? We will not really be interested in the end of the year ticket. We won't be going back later this year. We would just be interested in going back a 2nd day. So just wanting to know how to get the 2nd day once we purchase the tickets with the promo code. Great price.

Thanks


----------



## kellemanuel

I am looking for a promo code for Sea World San Diego and would appreciate it if anyone has a code and they could pass it along to me???  Thanks so much.

Kelle


----------



## sm4987

My family and I just decided to head to Orlando a day early and go to Sea World.  I would love to have the code.  I searched the thread all over and found nothing


----------



## maciec

*sm4987* .... the code is listed just 3 posts above yours by DisneyTabby .... the code is LOWES

*kelleymanuel* .... this code is good for San Diego also.  I am going to use it for Busch Gardens Williamsburg.


----------



## Katies Dad

Hi,

I put in the code (thanks very much for that) and got prices, it says e`tickets and you have to take id to change them over, will they till issue tickets with UK ID?

Think the offer ends tomorrow!  any help much appreicated.


----------



## maciec

I wouldn't see why not.  It is an ID and they get UK visitors all of the time.


----------



## chek73

Can we turn in the single entry Lowes discounted ticket into fun card in Sea world San diego as well? Do we have to pay extra for that? I think most of you did it in Sea world in Orlando. I would like to go Seaworld San diego in May and August. Thanks.


----------



## gasperdam

just subscribing


----------



## Patsfan7

Ok, so now that the "home improvement store" code is down to 20%, and brings the cost to 51 dollars, and the be a kid is 53 dollars, does anyone know of a code that brings it down to any cheaper than $51????  Thank you all in advance!


----------



## groomtb

may I get a PM on seaworld orlando code please? would like to go there this weekend.  is there's a special link for the code too?
thanks very very much !!


----------



## Focker

I am going to Sea World San Diego over memorial day and am in need of a promo code to get the tickets cheaper than full price.  I have read through this forum and seen the lowes code but it appears to have expired.  Any ideas on what the code is for May?  Please help me out.  I have found people on Ebay trying to sell this information but I feel it should be free.  You help me I help the next guy type of thing.


----------



## Focker

I was able to get the LOWES code to work. but you have to use it off of the seaworld.com main site. click the link that says "enter promo code"


----------



## mouseplanner

lpbm4 said:


> the 1hr dolphin nursery tour.



Can someone tell me about this 1 hr. nursery tour?  Thanks.


----------



## Patsfan7

Focker said:


> I was able to get the LOWES code to work. but you have to use it off of the seaworld.com main site. click the link that says "enter promo code"




For 20% off right?  Or were you able to attain the 30% they had last month?  I wish I had read that it ended on the 30th!!!!!


----------



## edinburghlass

mouseplanner said:


> Can someone tell me about this 1 hr. nursery tour?  Thanks.



I can highly recommend this tour...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1332194


----------



## mboley

Has anyone used the Discountthemeparkvacation.com site for sea world tickets?

Just wondering if it is legit.

Thanks!

ETA:  never mind.  I read the fine print and it is a scheme to attend a 90 min presentation for some condo place.  SIGH  if it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## tntfurniture

Could you please send me the promo code, as well!

Thanks


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

I could also use a PM of a promo code.  We're going to Seaworld tomorrow.

Also, can anyone tell me if the promo code is good on annual passes as well as the pay for a day/play for the year passes?  One of us is going to get the AP for the free parking since we live locally and will go frequently.


----------



## jennifer6800

We are thinking about going to SeaWorld on Monday and were hoping to get a promo code.  Also, I am hoping to find out if there is the fireworks display during the week I am there.  I don't think it starts until Memorial Day weekend, but I hear it's amazing.

Thanks for the help,
Jenn


----------

